# Turkey Legs



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Could anyone help me with the finishing process of turkey legs. I have three turkeys that are in the freezer that I am going to mount. I was also wondering what colors and process you use for painting them. Thanks


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Cally has a paint that I believe is sold by MacKenzies. Something to the effect of "Hazel Creed Turkey Legs".

Otherwise, it is an very large bird: Position and inject with your favorite injection.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought the Cally Morris series of Breakthrough to help with the turkeys. One questions I still have about the legs, after they are dried and painted, what do you use for the final coat for sealer?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

The WASCO painting guide suggests a light coat of gloss for beaks and nothing for legs.

I prefer not to use any gloss on birds.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Use krylon matt finnish as a sealer, then rub it slightly with your fingers to give it a waxy skin appearance.


----------

